# 14 incredibly useful things you didn’t know Google Drive cou



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you're thinking of Google Drive as a mere place to plop your files, you're missing out on some pretty powerful possibilities.
> 
> Beneath its fluffy cloud exterior, Drive holds all sorts of useful tools for collecting information, working with data, organizing your virtual goods, and sharing stuff externally. In some cases, the options are built directly into Drive; in others, they require a little help from a connecting app or service.


Here


----------

